# Advice needed - found a newt in the cellar!



## manch (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello. New and registered to ask for some advice.

In the course of clearing out of part of the cellar I found a common newt on the floor. I am guessing it found its way there with the intention of hibernating (there is a pond next door) but its location wasnt safe (we have cats...)

I am trying to work out what the best thing to do with it is. I am concerned about waking it up too much and also dont want to put it outside back in the pond if its too cold for it to sort itself out.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is there a hedgerow or something similar near the pond? If so, hollow out a little hole in the leaflitter underneath, put it in, and cover back up with the leaflitter. If it's not suited, it will find its own place, after that.


----------



## manch (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. It was a (little) more active than I expected and it was a warm day so we put it out on a rockery next to the pond where I think it probably lives when its in water.

It was just so strange finding it in the cellar (probably 20m+from the pond). I thought it was a rubber toy until it flipped back on to its feet when I was looking at it.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would definately agree with what Ron had said. It will find a place to settle for the winter and shouldn't be bothered by cats. Don't worry about it being near a pond as it will make its way to the nearest one when it needs it, which will be next spring.
Hope this helps,
Stuart


----------

